# Xbox 360 kaufen



## Yodaku (16. Juli 2012)

Hey hey 

Ich hab mir schon seit ein paar Wochen überlegt mir eine Xbox 360 zuzulegen bin mir aber immernoch unsicher. Da ich nun aber seit ein paar Wochen krank bin hab ich mir gedacht eine Xbox wär schon was schönes um sich die Zeit zu vertreiben.

Die dinge die mich dabei verunsicher sind zum einen, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich sie oft nutzen werde. Ich hatte bisher nur einen Gamecube. Diesen habe ich damals aber sehr intensiv genutzt. 
Allerdings hat sich seitdem viel geändert, ich habe wegen der Ausbildung nicht mehr so viel Freizeit und wenn ich mal welche hab verbring ich die meistens mit Freunden. Zum anderen wüsst ich gar nicht genau welche Spiele mir denn gefallen würden. Ich weiß nur dass mir Ego-Shooter überhaupt nicht gefallen, und sonst bin ich allgemein nicht gut informiert was die Spiele betrifft.

Was meint ihr? Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen ob es sich in meiner Situation lohnen würde eine Xbox zu kaufen? Und was für Spiele sollte ich mir am anfang kaufen?


----------



## Legendary (16. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir neulich erst eine gekauft - für 10 Euro.  

Die war von nem Kollegen und defekt, hab ich repariert und mir nen neuen Controller dazugekauft, nun hab ich für 40 Euro ne Konsole und ich bereu es bis jetzt nicht. Hab noch nicht viele Spiele aber es macht wirklich Bock im Bett zu flacken und zu zocken. Das habe ich so lange vermisst seit meinem alten SNES. Die meisten Xbox Spiele sind mittlerweile recht günstig, will mir demnächst Red Dead Redemption, GTA4 und Gears of War holen, absolute Pflichtspiele für ne Konsole. 

Die nächste Xbox wird ja erst Ende 2013 vorgestellt, zu Weihnachten wie immer. Das heißt noch rund 1,5 Jahre fröhliche Zockerorgien, vor allem der kommende Winter wird mir damit sicherlich versüßt werden wenns draußen kalt ist und ich eingemümmelt in der dicken Bettdecke liege und irgendwelchen Monstern das Hirn wegbolze.


----------



## Sinmurder (16. Juli 2012)

Yodaku schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen ob es sich in meiner Situation lohnen würde eine Xbox zu kaufen? Und was für Spiele sollte ich mir am anfang kaufen?



Mooooment, ich such gerade meine Kristallkugel  Ne, ma etwas ernsthafter: Kommt drauf an was Du spielen willst, so an Genre. Ich pers. liebe es entspannt auf der Couch zu lungern und ne Runde Skyrim auf der Konsole zu zocken, auch Torchlight macht auf der XBox 360 eine sehr gute Figur (dabei hatte ich anfangs bedenken wegen der Steuerung, vollkommen unbegründet). Rennspiele auf einer Konsole, egal ob Simulation oder Fun Racer: Traumhaft, ich knall mit nem Force Feedback Lenkrad den Bestzeiten hinterher... Beat Em Up Games..: Würd ich nie auf einem PC zocken, dafür wurden Konsolen doch geboren, oder etwa nicht 

Da Du ja krankheitsbedingt Zeit zu haben scheinst: Dragons Dogma is Hardcore Rollenspiel, verzichtet auf Komfort und belohnt den Spieler mit Glücksmomenten wenn der garstige Elite endlich im Dreck liegt  Macht auf einer Konsole wirklich Spass Rollenspiele auf grossen Flatscreens an der 5.1 Anlage zu geniessen, und das im Relaxsessel 

Shooter..: Ne, geht bei mir mit ner Konsole nicht, keine Schnitte. Dafür brauch ich ne Maus/Tastatur Kombi

Doch bedenke: Online kostet XBox Live eine Gebühr, dafür ist der Dienst sehr gut durchdacht und stabil, Voice Chat Standard. Das PSN der PS3 kostet nix, wirkt jedoch aufgesetzt und die Latenzen hart an der Grenze, Voice Chat eher die Ausnahme. Das sind übrigens meine Erfahrungen, ich besitze beide Konsolen...

mfG


----------



## Yodaku (16. Juli 2012)

Also Genre-mäßig hab ich leider keine ahnung was mir gefällt. Die spiele die ich bis jetzt gerne und intensiv gezockt hab waren auf dem Gamecub Prince of Persia, Beyond Good&Evil (falls das jemand was sagt), sämtliche Need for Speed teile... Dann noch auf dem PC World of Warcraft und Mirrors Edge. Ach und nicht zu vergessen Pokemon ! 

Naja wie gesagt ich kenn mich nicht gut genug aus, daher freu ich mich über jede Empfehlung von euch. Wird mir bei meiner entscheidung sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

PC -> Xbox 360 Emulator -> Xbox 360 Controller kaufen -> ??? -> Profit


----------



## Yodaku (16. Juli 2012)

Dafür ist mein PC wahrscheinlich zu schlecht.


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2012)

_Den müsste es dazu auch erstmal geben.. ;-)_


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> PC -> Xbox 360 Emulator -> Xbox 360 Controller kaufen -> ??? -> Profit



In 10-20 Jahren dann vielleicht


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

Es gibt nen Xbox 360 Emulator xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Juli 2012)

Sean, ich wusste ja gar nich. Du auf der bösen Seite der Macht.

Willkommen im Club. ^^´´


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Juli 2012)

Ernsthaft, kauf dir eine PS3. Ich hatte schon 3 Xbox 360 und habe jetzt eine PS3, das ist einfach tausendmal besser. Die Exklusivtitel (kann man sich streiten) sind besser, kostenloses online play (wenn man das hochrechnet spart man sehr viel), du hast einfach so viele möglichkeiten wie Blu Ray Filme, Filme streamen vom PC und noch vieles mehr. Einzig die Controller sind so eine Sache. Ich finde da die Xbox 360 controller wesentlich geiler und angenehmer, besonders die sticks (Einzige Ausnahme ist Mortal Kombat, da muss man mit Steuerkreuz steuern und das ist bei PS3 besser als Xbox).


----------



## orkman (16. Juli 2012)

ob sich ne xbox fuer dich lohnt musst du selbst rausfinden ... ich hab meine damals gekauft als ich auf die uni gekommen bin obwohl ich wusste dass ich nicht viel drauf zocken kann ... fazit: ich hab nicht viel drauf gezockt doch bereuen tu ich den kauf nicht ... ausserdem hab ich genug geld ... manch einer wirft sein geld mit alkohol/drogen/zigaretten zum fenster raus ... ich beim steam sale und als gamer ... wenn du die kohle hast und es selbst fuer gerechtfertigt helst dann greif zu ... was fuer spiele du nehmen sollst ... die die dir gefallen natuerlich ... kannst ja mal klein anfangen und gebrauchtspiele kaufen oder auf amazon nach schnaeppchen suchen ... dann wirds billiger ... ausserdem scheinst du mir sehr unschluessich und nicht informiert zu sein ueber die konsole und die diversen spiele ... von daher vergleiche selber ps3 und xbox und waege ab was dir am besten gefaellt ( gibt ja auch exklusiv spiele fuer beide konsolen) ... bei xbox musste fuer online modus zahlen bei ps3 nicht ... mich stoerts nicht sonderbar ... einmal im jahr ne 60 euro jahreskarte kaufen ... mfg PS: als wenn man mit der xbox keine filme vom pc abspielen koennte .. manno .. mighty ... 3 xboxen und du weisst net wie das geht ? ... ausserdem ist die ps3 von meinem bruder schneller kaputt gegangen als meine xbox360 ... trotz ring of death geschichten etc...


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es gibt nen Xbox 360 Emulator xD



_Da hätte ich gerne einen Link per PM._


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

hardware der konsole x 3 bzw x4 und du hast den pc den du brauchst damit ein spiel überhaupt das menü zeigt

die ganzen xbox360 emus die man mit google findet oder die bei youtube beworben werden sind entweder abofallen oder trojaner

die xbox360 hat

triple core 3ghz
dx grafikarte
512 mb ram

das heisst du bräuchtest minium

6 kerne cpu ab 3 ghz
eine grafikarte mit ab 2gb videospeicher und mehr rechenpower als es derzeit gibt
6 bis 8gb ram


wer sich jetzt wundert - wtf die grafik ist aber auf der konsole schlechter als auf aktuellen pc spielen warum soviel power ?

das liegt dran das gesamte betriebsystem muss in einer virtuellen umgebung emuliert werden und das spiel was für eine hardware konfiguration programmiert 
wird muss sich selbst neu umschreiben für jede szene und da braucht auch nochmal power weil das alles in echtzeit berechnet wird und auf keine festen programmroutinen zugreifen kann


----------



## Sinmurder (17. Juli 2012)

Ach ja, der Glaubenskrieg...

Also is mir ziemlich Latte wer welche Konsole hat, da ich ja beide besitze. Ich versuch ma meine Eindrücke in Kurzform..:

*PS3:*

+BluRay Laufwerk, immer noch sehr guter Player für Filme mit allem Komfort den das Medium bieten kann
+Online Zocken kostet nichts
+geniales Multimedia Center
+mehr exklusive Titel (wer drauf steht)
+mehr Auswahl an Hardware von Drittherstellern, meist preiswerter (Headset, Keyboard etc)
+aktuelles Model sehr sehr leise
+Angaben der Preise im Store in Euro
+Playstation Plus: Nach Neustart in diesem Sommer eine echte Alternative. Für nen 5er im Monat bekommt man doch wirklich was an Gegenwert.

-Optisches Laufwerk gibt schnell den Geist auf, immer noch
-Kontroller für normale Männerhände was klein
-Onlinegaming frustriert mich mit der PS3: Kostet nix = mehr Deppen (subjektiv).Multiplayer sind bei der XBox besser bedient

*XBox 360:*
*
*
+XBox Live is die Killerapplikation schlechthin: Egal ob XBox, PC, Smartphone etc., egal in welchem Spiel.. Du bleibst auch während des Spielen in Kontakt, Voice und/oder Chat.
+Kontroller ist einfach besser, liegt besser in der Hand, Analogsticks sind präziser
+Gebrauchtmarkt an Spielen ist riesig und preiswerter
+"bessere" Auswahl an Indie Games im Store (meine nicht die Minis im PSN), vergleichbar mit dem Angebot bei Steam (ungefähr, nicht 1:1), Topseller bei Steam findet man auch bei der XBox
+Points als Zahlungsmittel, man kann so die Kosten für Käufe drücken, gibt immer wieder Aktionen
+Online Community spielt gerne und viel mit Voicechat (mono ist beim Kauf dabei)
+Ich empfinde das GUI der XBox auch einfach viel Intuitiver, rein subjektiv

-Preise im Store werden in Points angegeben: Points vorher kaufen und dann ist umrechnen angesagt
-Einbinden von Headset nervig (Stereo Headsets, nich das beigelegte)
-kein BluRay (kein wirklicher Verlust, Stream vom Rechner geht in HD ja auch, kostet aber auch Extra Strom)
-lauter als die PS3, auch im Ruhezustand, stört aber nur wenn es wirklich sehr leise im Raum ist.
-XBox Live kostet Geld (wenn auch nicht die Welt)
-weniger Exklusivtitel wie bei der PS3
-Kontroller werden ohne Akku geliefert, Aufrüstung auf Akku kostet wieder xtra

Ich geh jetzt mal bewusst nicht auf Move/Kinect weiter ein. Bin selber Core Gamer und das geht mit Zappeln ma garnich 

Es gibt für mich keinen Grund zum Glaubenskrieg, beide Konsolen sind einfach gut zu bedienen und machen Spass. Bis die nächste Generation kommt, meine Güte, das dauert noch... Wie schon geschrieben, ich hab beide. Das Laufwerk meiner PS3 hatte schonmal den Geist aufgegeben, kostete mich auch ma eben knappe 90 Euronen (Fat Lady). Sollte die nochmal den Geist aufgeben werd ich die PS3 nur noch als Media Center nutzen...

mfG

PS: Alles meine pers. Meinung

PPS: Emulator? Man, ich daddel auf Konsole im Wohnzimmer, volles HD, TrueDTS im Sessel. Da tu ich mir doch keinen Schreibtisch an


----------



## Yodaku (17. Juli 2012)

Is ja echt cool dass ihr mir die Vor- und Nachteile von PS3 und Xbox aufzählt. Aber irgendwie wollte ich das gar nicht wissen


----------



## Sinmurder (17. Juli 2012)

Yodaku schrieb:


> Is ja echt cool dass ihr mir die Vor- und Nachteile von PS3 und Xbox aufzählt. Aber irgendwie wollte ich das gar nicht wissen




Tja, so ist das eben... Wieso kaufst Du nicht einfach die Konsole die in Deinem Umfeld verbreitet ist? Ob sich für Dich eine XBox 360 lohnt? Geb ma mehr Infos her. Mal nebenher auf Konsole zocken, gerade wenn man nicht mehr die Zeit hat: Geht immer... Ob sich die aktuelle Generation noch lohnt: Auf jeden Fall...

mfG


----------



## Charvez (17. Juli 2012)

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu:

Ja, ich habe beide Konsolen (x360 & ps3) und zwar schon ewig und muss sagen, in den ganzen Jahren lag MIR die Xbox wesentlich mehr. (Nur so nebenbei: Deswegen habe ich eine auf 2100stk (?) limitierte Version, zudem die einzige version mit "geräuschen", wer weiß welche ich meine? ^^)

Und auf deinen wunsch werde ich auch nicht aufzählen wieso ich diese Konsole besser finde, also ist sie es einfach.
Und nun, ob es sich lohnt sie zu kaufen oder nicht, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Die Spielegenres sind groß gefächert, nachschub wird noch für lange genug kommen und gute Spiele gibt es auch jetzt schon ohne Ende.

Also wenn du Spiele an sich magst kannst du nichts falsch machen, denn genau DAS hast du damit.
Egal wie du es machst oder was du darauf machst, du kannst es machen. Egal ob auf der Couch oder am Schreibtisch, ob alleine oder mit Freunden, ob mal viel oder mal wenig, du hast die Freiheit es einfach zu machen (also das Spielen auf der Konsole...) oder es auch sein zu lassen. Und machen wird man es eh, egal wie. Also was gibt es zu verlieren. 

Wie schon erwähnt, wenn du Spiele magst, kannst du genau dies damit machen und ich glaube das ist es was du willst.
Also mach es einfach, so teuer ist das ding nicht und es ist billiger als manch andere Hobbys. Einmal angeschafft ist die sache erledigt. 


Nun viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Xbox!


----------



## Murfy (17. Juli 2012)

Ist heutzutage eigentlich ganz simpel.
Da PS3 und 360 ziemlich gleich auf von Leistung und Qualität sind brauch man diese Aspekte nicht mehr betrachten.
Dafür kommen aber andere Fragen auf.


Willst du viel online zocken? - Dann sei dir gesagt dass das auf der PS3 umsonst geht und man bei der 360 eine Mitgliedschaft brauch(kostet jährlich glaube ich 50&#8364; oder so).

Welche Spiele gefallen dir? - Schau dir die Exklusivs an. PS3 hat z.B. Heavy Rain und LittleBigPlanet. Die 360 hat Halo und Gears of War. (Um nur einige zu nennen, es gibt sicher noch einige andere für beide Konsolen, das sind aber die mir bekanntesten.)

EDIT:

Ich sehe gerade erst die Frage unter dem Titel "lohnt es sich *noch*?".
Wenn du auf des Thema Next-Gen hinauswillst. Das einzige was in nächster Zeit wirklich kommt ist die Wii U, die PS3 und Xbox 720 sind wohl noch lange nicht Produktionsfertig, sonst hätten wir schon viel mehr Infos gesehen.

*Alles ab hier ist meine Meinung, das wichtige was du dir beantworten musst ist oben.*


Ich habe seit je her die PS3 (da ich so dumm war sie an einer ungesunden Stelle aufzustellen, starb meine erste an Überhitzung. Aber habe mir direkt eine neue geholt!). Sehe eigentlich nur Vorteile. Z.B. gibt es bei der PS3 die PlaystationPlus-Mitgliedschaft, kostet dich jährlich 50&#8364; und du bekommst dafür jeden Monat einen PS-One-Klassiker, 2 Minis (sind so Minigames, vergleichbar groß wie Spieleapps oder Gameboy-Games), Designs, Avatare und 1 PS3-Titel (meistens sind das zwar eher alte und recht unbekannte Titel, aber sie sind umsonst und haben mir schon so manchen Spieleabend beschert, den ich sicher nicht gehabt hätte ohne PS+). Außerdem gibt es Beta-Invites zu eigentlich jedem Spiel für die PS3 das eine Beta hat, manchmal richtig dicke Angebote oder gar gratis Spiele (letztens erst gab es zur E3 5 verdammt gute PS3-Titel) und die Möglichkeit der "automatischen Downloads", d.h. deine PS3 schaltet sich zu einem vorgegeben Zeitpunkt von selbst an und lädt Patches und Updates von Spielen runter.

Von der Xbox krieg ich von meinen Kollegen die beides haben teilweise nur gefluche mit. Ich will sie jetzt nicht nieder machen, aber sie scheint halt nicht wirklich die bessere zu sein. Auch sagen andere die Xbox wäre deutlich besser, die Grafik wäre besser, es liefe flüssiger.
Da kann ich nichts zu sagen, außer das es auf meiner PS3 immer sehr flüssig lief. Selbst Online, bei echt mieser Internetverbindung, lief es bei mir gut.


zu Sinmurders Aussage kann ich nur sagen:
- Das das Laufwerk der PS3 leicht kaputtgeht ist mir neu, habe mehrere Kollegen mit einer PS3 und da hat sich nie einer beschwert.
- Controller sind Geschmackssache, ich mag den Xbox-Controller, trotz relativ großen Händen, überhaupt nicht.
- Das mit dem Online-Gaming kann gut sein, da ich aber meist mit Kollegen spiele, macht es so oder so Spaß. Aber das kommt auch teilweise auf die Spiele an, sowas wie CoD spiele ich erst garnicht.

mfg


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Juli 2012)

Ich hab meine jetzt ca 4-5 Jahre und sie funktioniert noch einwandfrei.
Habe den Kauf definitiv NIE(!) bereut. 
Ich nehms gerne inkauf das sie kein Blue Ray Laufwerk hat wie die Ps3 dafür aber konstant bessere fps liefert. :>


----------



## Yodaku (17. Juli 2012)

Wow, danke für die ganzen antworten. Ich werd mir dann wohl nacher ne Xbox kaufen  

Aber da ist auch schon die nächste frage: brauch ich ne 250 GB Festplatte? o.O Braucht man denn so viel Speicher wenn man nur Spiele drauf zocken will (ich mein damit keine download spiele)?


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab nur eine 20GB Festplatte (Effektive 12GB, weiß allerdings nicht ob das normal ist oder nur bei mir so ) und ich komme damit gut klar...

Spiele installier ich wirklich auch nur, wenn ich weiß, dass ich sie länger spielen werde (FF, F:NV, ME usw.) und jeweils ist auch noch neben dem Spiel genug Platz für etwaiige AddOns (z.B. im Moment ist Fallout New Vegas inklusive aller AddOns installiert) und es läuft ganz gut.

Wenn ich es länger nicht Spiele deinstalliere ich es einfach und (wenn nötig) lösche die AddOns, ist alles kein Problem, da man die sich auch, wenn einmal gekauft immer wieder ohne Zusatzkosten herunterladen kann.

Kommt natürlich auch drauf an wie du spielst... wenn du gerne mehrere Spiele intensiv nebenher und gleichzeitig spielst würde sich vielleicht ne größere lohnen, wenn du wie ich nur primär 1 Spiel intensiv spielst, dann lohnt sich auch ne kleinere, natürlich je nachdem wie die Kosten zur Zeit liegen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Juli 2012)

Yodaku schrieb:


> Wow, danke für die ganzen antworten. Ich werd mir dann wohl nacher ne Xbox kaufen
> 
> Aber da ist auch schon die nächste frage: brauch ich ne 250 GB Festplatte? o.O Braucht man denn so viel Speicher wenn man nur Spiele drauf zocken will (ich mein damit keine download spiele)?



Das ist vor allem auf Zune ausgelegt denke ich, ein Film frisst da locker seine 10 GB.


----------



## Saji (17. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Also ich hab nur eine 20GB Festplatte (Effektive 12GB, weiß allerdings nicht ob das normal ist oder nur bei mir so ) und ich komme damit gut klar...
> 
> Spiele installier ich wirklich auch nur, wenn ich weiß, dass ich sie länger spielen werde (FF, F:NV, ME usw.) und jeweils ist auch noch neben dem Spiel genug Platz für etwaiige AddOns (z.B. im Moment ist Fallout New Vegas inklusive aller AddOns installiert) und es läuft ganz gut.
> 
> ...



Kann man so wirklich unterschreiben. Falls man vor hat die Konsole auch als Multimediagerät zuverwenden, also ein bisschen Musik und ein paar Filme drauf zu werfen, dann lohnt sich die große Festplatte definitiv. Witzlos finde ich aber dieses Arcadepack der Xbox360 (gibt's das noch?). Da hat die Xbox360 stolze 4GB Flashspeicher. 

Edit: Gerade gesehen das es die mit 4GB noch immer gibt. ^_^ Nja... ah, das habe ich auch noch gefunden, aber keine Ahnung ob es günstig ist (hab nur PS3 ^^): https://www.hitfox.com/deals/xbox-360-forza-4-bundle?


----------



## Charvez (17. Juli 2012)

Zur Festplatte:

Einerseits ist es echt geschmackssache ob man eine Festplatte braucht oder nicht.

Andernseits hast du damit die möglichkeit die Spiele nach dem Einlegen zu Installieren.
Das heißt die Xbox Liest die Daten von der Festplatte ab solange die CD eingelegt ist.

Der Vorteil davon ist, dass das CD laufwerk nicht dauerhaft laufen muss, sondern nur kurz nach dem Start für 2-3min.
Denn wenn sich das Laufwerk dauerhaft dreht ist es teilweise ziemlich laut im Raum und die Xbox wird ziemlich heiß, bzw kann schnell kapput gehen.

Ist mir zwar noch nie passiert bei meinen zwei Xboxen (eine für Kollegen ohne Festplatte), aber den Unterschied merke ich schon.
Es ist halt still in meinem Zimmer und die Spiele laufen teils flüssiger. Und die Xbox samt CD sind eher vor schäden geschützt.

Also, du musst keine Festplatte kaufen, aber Vorteile hat es allemal (leiser, läuft besser, hält länger) und so teuer sind die Festplatten auch nicht mehr (und auf meine 320GB passt alles bis zum Weltuntergang drauf ohne das ich was löschen müsste ^^).


----------



## Charvez (17. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Nja... ah, das habe ich auch noch gefunden, aber keine Ahnung ob es günstig ist (hab nur PS3 ^^): https://www.hitfox.c...forza-4-bundle?



Also das ist eigentlich ganz gut, HitFox ist ganz gut und du hast da 250GB in einer SLIM (die neue bessere Version).

Fragt sich nur ob du soviel ausgeben willst und ob du das Spiel magst.

Wenn du nur eine Xbox (in dem Fall Slim) mit Speicher (z.B. 250G haben willst kannst du auch gleich auf Seiten wie amazon.de gehen und dort für 140 Euro eine Slim + 250GB holen.
Ist eigentlich billiger und ein gutes angebot ^^.

 Also egal wo du sie kaufst und für wieviel, ich empfehle dir persönlich:
- eine Xbox360 Slim
- mit Speicher

Die Slim hat den Vorteil das sie im gegensatz zur klassischen Xbox360 nicht so schnell kaputt geht (RingOfDeath) und wesentlich leiser ist.
Zusammen mit meinem Tipp von Spiele installieren (per Festplatte) hast du somit ein stabil laufendes, extrem leises Spielerlebnis.


Schöne Grüße, Charvez.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (17. Juli 2012)

Multimedia = PS3

Spielen = Xbox 360

Mehr gibt´s nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Charvez (17. Juli 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Multimedia = PS3
> 
> Spielen = Xbox 360
> 
> Mehr gibt´s nicht zu sagen!



This!

So mache ich's auch, genau so ^^.


Edit:
Und wenn ich jetzt noch ein bisschen Fanboy-gewhine reinbringen will/möchte huste ich noch die Worte "Gears Of War" und "Halo" ins Forum rein. *hust, hust* ;-)


----------



## Yodaku (17. Juli 2012)

Also danke für die ganzen Antworten. 
Hab mir heute eine mit 250GB Festplatte geholt. Hab mir gedacht wenn schon dann richtig . 
Dank der Aktion bei Mediamarkt hat sie da immerhin gleichviel gekostet als überall sonst auch . Wenigstens gabs noch en bisschen rabatt auf die Spiele. 

Also bin zufrieden mit dem Kauf. Danke nochmal an alle die mir weitergeholfen haben


----------



## Charvez (17. Juli 2012)

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und "euch beiden" ein langes Leben (ohne RingOfDeath's) ^^.


----------



## Legendary (17. Juli 2012)

Charvez? schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und "euch beiden" ein langes Leben (ohne RingOfDeath's) ^^.



Kein Ding, kann man ohne Probleme reparieren...hab ich ja auch.


----------



## Charvez (17. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Kein Ding, kann man ohne Probleme reparieren...hab ich ja auch.



Unter meinen vier hier rumliegenden Boxen hat eine nen ROD und ich hab mich noch ned drum gekümmert... Die hat darunter keinen Wert mehr für mich, ich sollte mich vielleicht mal ran machen ^^.


Edit:
Ich glaube das Problem liegt am Laufwerk, denn sobald das läuft ROD... Ist aber noch eins von den alten Laufwerken, neues einbauen wäre zu teuer dafür, ne ^^.
Hab auch schon ein anderes von ner anderen Boxe drin probiert und dann läuft se!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Juli 2012)

Apropros PS3 Fanboys.

Demon's Souls Tralalalalala

rofl


----------



## Charvez (18. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Apropros PS3 Fanboys.
> 
> Demon's Souls Tralalalalala
> 
> rofl




Da ich beide Konsolen besitze:

Gears of War, Halo / Heavy Rain, Killzone 3, Uncharted

usw...usw... hab kein bock alle exclusives aufzulisten =P
Wer hat sich das eigentlich ausgedacht, gäbs nicht einen größeren Spielekauf wenn es diese Spiele für Xbox, PS3 und PC geben würde?
Klar gibt es leute die wegen Exclusives extra alle zwei Konsolen besitzen damit sie sie auch spielen können, aber... ist das nicht lächerlich? Klar, Sony macht extragewinn, Microsoft auch. Aber komm schon...

And so, Tralalalalala =)


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Juli 2012)

Charvez? schrieb:


> Da ich beide Konsolen besitze:
> 
> Gears of War, Halo / Heavy Rain, Killzone 3, Uncharted
> 
> ...



Die kriegen ordentlich Kohle dafür das sie nur ein System unterstützen.
Was viel besser ist als das Rätsel raten ob nun die Fans das Spiel kaufen oder nicht.


----------



## Charvez (18. Juli 2012)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die kriegen ordentlich Kohle dafür das sie nur ein System unterstützen.
> Was viel besser ist als das Rätsel raten ob nun die Fans das Spiel kaufen oder nicht.



Aber kriegen die insgesamt soviel mehr Kohle wenn sie nur schätzungsweise 50% der möglichen Spiele verkaufen? (Merchandising nicht mit einbezogen.)

Ehrlich, ich hab noch nie drüber nachgedacht, auch wenn ich es bestimmt ganz schnell und ganz leicht mit einer 99%igen Erfolgschance googeln könnte.


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Juli 2012)

Charvez? schrieb:


> Aber kriegen die insgesamt soviel mehr Kohle wenn sie nur schätzungsweise 50% der möglichen Spiele verkaufen?
> 
> Ehrlich, ich hab noch nie drüber nachgedacht, auch wenn ich es bestimmt ganz schnell und ganz leicht mit einer 99%igen Erfolgschance googeln könnte.



Das ist nicht ein Vertrag alá "Hey, ich will ne Spiele-Serie für Xbox dafür gibts 500k und dann ist gut."
Wahrscheinlich läuft das über Jahre hinweg je nachdem wie Erfolgreich die Serie läuft.

Und da die Exklusivtitel ziemlich berühmt sind und gut Kohle in die kasse spülen gibts halt viel "Werbegeld"(mehr als Werbung in sehr großem Stil sind solche Spiele ja nicht)


----------

